# Spain vs Lithuania game



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Anyone up for the Spain vs Lithuania game? 42-40 Lithuania at the half. Just woke up so I don't know how Rudy has done.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Rudy started off great (hit a three pointer and a another shot) but when he got back in the game he struggled. He's just been playing ok in this game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks, Driew. Glad to see someone up and watching.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I wonder which team is going to play us for the Gold? I thought Spain for sure, but Lith is doing pretty well it looks like.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Good morning. They don't play Rudy enough seems to me.



g


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Good morning. They don't play Rudy enough seems to me.
> 
> 
> 
> g


He's been in the whole game that I've seen, but I've only seen right at the end and now the start of the second half.

Great block, bad call, by [email protected]!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Bad call on that block by Rudy.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rudy's shot has been off again, and he had some defensive lapses in the 1st half, but wow what a block on the break... horrible call by the ref.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great shoot by Rudy!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah that block was awesome. He was practically looking down at the guy. I look away for a split second and I miss Rudy score, dammit.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

With Rudy on the floor his motion demands someone to guard him and opens up the Spains bigs in side.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy hurt. Looks like hit in the face.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh **** Rudy down.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, head butts!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That looked brutal.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

If Rudy lives maybe he plays for the Blazers. Looks like he got knocked out.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Rudy looks like he went to sleep on the bench ha ha.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprise if he has a concussion.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, he was definitely down for a while. Spain will need him for the fourth quarter though.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Who is this guy and what happened to the real Pau Gasol.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow Gasol serving up a facial.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yea, I have been watching it.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Holy mother of all shots.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jesus Spain's D is crap; outside of Rubio everyone looks so damn lost


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> Yeah, he was definitely down for a while. Spain will need him for the fourth quarter though.


I don't know if he'll make it back in. He looked like he had a problem trying to give a high five.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Death Race is just asking to be the worst movie of all time. But its got Jason Statham so maybe not.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

trainer: "Rudy, how many fingers am I holding up?"
Rudy: "1984"


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

C'mon put Rudy in! Maybe his long balls will go in now.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

The Man Is Back.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rudy's back in!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Miksaid said:


> C'mon put Rudy in! Maybe his long balls will go in now.


Just aim for the middle basket Rudy


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You got your wish, he's in!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy!!!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Rudy


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, he remembers how to dunk!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy for 3!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

He also remembers how to shoot 3s!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

And the steal!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rudy's taken over!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Rudy abd Bayless -- FEARLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

We're going to have to hire more doctors once Rudy starts playing for us, or put pillows around the basket.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

rUDY MADE THAT PLAY TOO!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

are you guys watchin this? Oh ****. Rudy is taking over!!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> We're going to have to hire more doctors once Rudy starts playing for us, or put pillows around the basket.



Yeah! Both Rudy and Bayless.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Spain just plays better with Rudy


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> are you guys watchin this? Oh ****. Rudy is taking over!!


Who?

Why take him out?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm actually less fearful of Bayless getting injured because he doesn't quite play in the air like Rudy and he's a shorter and stockier so more easily absorbs the contact and bounces right back up after getting knocked down.

Bash Brothers!!!!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> I'm actually less fearful of Bayless getting injured because he doesn't quite play in the air like Rudy and he's a shorter and stockier so more easily absorbs the contact and bounces right back up after getting knocked down.
> 
> Bash Brothers!!!!


Good point


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Rudy's got 16 points so far.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

20 would be lovely. C'mon free throws!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Get it to Rudy for a foul and he may yet get 20.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Dammit! Put Rudy on the line.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Pfft. Rudy would have made those too.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, we get to see Rudy one more time. 

g

Edit: Maybe he get 20 against USA???????????? Ya think?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I thought Rudy played well throughout the game; one of his better games I've seen. At least three of his misses were ugly prayers to beat the shot clock, so I discount those. There was a stretch where he didn't do much offensively, the offense pretty much ignored him, and Lithuania had a strong second and third quarter. 

I agree with those who say that the team just plays better when Rudy is on the court, whether he's taking shots or not. As usual he had a number of steals and deflections and rebounds and tips to keep the ball alive. (Crashing for a rebound is how he got head-butted by a big guy going the other way.) 

As usual, he also roamed and helped on defense and left his man open a few times for uncontested shots. He plays a gambling, free-flowing, constant motion style on offense and defense; much like Sergio. I don't think that's going to fly with Nate. Hopefully he has the tools to adjust to Nate ball. (I'm not saying Nate won't let his players run, per se; I'm saying he won't put up with the mistakes, regardless of whether or not the balance sheet shows the risks are worth the rewards.)

It was great to see the Rudy we've been reading about and glimpsing on high-light clips. I can't wait to see how he does against the U.S. in the championship game. No way USA loses; I just want our man Rudy to represent!

:clap:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

That was Rudy's 2nd best game, imo. He played very very well. Very impressed.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BBert said:


> I thought Rudy played well throughout the game; one of his better games I've seen. At least three of his misses were ugly prayers to beat the shot clock, so I discount those. There was a stretch where he didn't do much offensively, the offense pretty much ignored him, and Lithuania had a strong second and third quarter.
> 
> I agree with those who say that the team just plays better when Rudy is on the court, whether he's taking shots or not. As usual he had a number of steals and deflections and rebounds and tips to keep the ball alive. (Crashing for a rebound is how he got head-butted by a big guy going the other way.)
> 
> ...


I think the main problem Sergio had was not being able to hit a jumper consistently. When teams started to just pack it in on him he wasn't able to make them pay for cheating on him. I don't think Rudy will have that problem.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mgb said:


> I think the main problem Sergio had was not being able to hit a jumper consistently. When teams started to just pack it in on him he wasn't able to make them pay for cheating on him. I don't think Rudy will have that problem.


Sergio has the same problem staying in front of his man sometimes that Rudy has shown. But I think that has a lot to do with their reliance on the zone and the style they play. There have been a few times though when Spain has gone man-to-man where Rudy has looked really good playing tight D on his man, so we'll see how he does when he gets here.

But I agree with you Michael, Sergio's D isn't his main problem. I've seen games where his D was better than Travis'. It's the fact that: (a) the form on his shot is bad; and (b) his confidence was completely shot last season, in both shooting and making the decision to shoot. 

If Sergio can develop a consistent jump shot, and regain his confidence and rhythm, we are going to have ridiculous number of player combinations to throw at teams.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

A few things:
1. Did Calderon play AT ALL? I saw a LOT of Raul Lopez, and I don't think he should ever be playing when you have Rubio and Calderon.
2. Jasikevicius can still play. Why oh why couldn't he and Mark D'Antoni ever hook up? 
3. Rudy really is not a good defender. He just follows the ball around like a chicken with its head cut off. That will be a problem with Nate.
4. Can we bundle Rudy and Sergio for Rubio? Pretty please?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

meru said:


> A few things:
> 1. Did Calderon play AT ALL? I saw a LOT of Raul Lopez, and I don't think he should ever be playing when you have Rubio and Calderon.


No. He's hurt.


----------

